# Reverb Glut? One More?



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

Seems there's a new MUST HAVE reverb plugin every week around here.

I, for one, have plenty.

But

I still scour reviews and youtube...

Trying to convince myself NOT to 'spring' for Altiverb or 7th Heaven or Hofa.

Or even Little Plate or another Valhalla.

It is an affliction.

What reverb do you have to convince yourself not to buy on a frequent basis?


----------



## Soundhound (May 25, 2019)

Altiverb, for a few years now. The price has helped me out so far though it may certainly be worth it. I will be strong, I will be strong...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

And Mir Pro.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)




----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 25, 2019)

Well. There's different TYPES of reverbs. Do you need more than one of each TYPE? Probably not. But there's definitely several flavors. IR, IR-esque, algorithmic hall, algo plate and then there's "clean" and "character" reverbs.

Right now I have Valhalla Vintage and Shimmer, Soundtoys Little Plate, D16 Toraverb2 and my recent addition: iZotope/Exponential Nimbus. I feel that, for electronic music, I'm pretty well covered at this point, though I'm sure I'll add Valhalla Room at some point, and Acon Verberate 2 is on reasonably priced (esp. on sale right now for $75).

For orchestral, yeah, you should try out Illusion and Seventh Heaven for "lush" IR-esque sound and also probably iZotope/Exponential Nimbus for "clean". Verberate2 is somewhere in the middle, I felt, as was 2C Breeze 2.


----------



## MartinH. (May 25, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> What reverb do you have to convince yourself not to buy on a frequent basis?



Can't remember ever having bought one specifically, I always use stuff that comes with NI komplete or load free IRs from the web.


----------



## halfwalk (May 25, 2019)

Slake your thirst with some useful freebies.

OrilRiver (alternate GUI is more usable IMO)
Riviera (very ugly but powerful)
Dragonfly (check the beta version for more algorithms)
Ambient Reverb (try the "freeze" feature; windows only unfortunately)
Samplicity Bricasti M7 (just impulses, not a plugin itself)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Can't remember ever having bought one specifically, I always use stuff that comes with NI komplete or load free IRs from the web.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

halfwalk said:


> Slake your thirst with some useful freebies.
> 
> OrilRiver (alternate GUI is more usable IMO)
> Riviera (very ugly but powerful)
> ...




these look great!

i use the M7 stuff in Reverberate 2.

those will definitely quench!

thanks!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

i know Waves is a mixed bag,

but the 2 reverbs i have from them, Abbey Road Chambers and Plates, are extraordinary.


----------



## bill5 (May 25, 2019)

halfwalk said:


> Slake your thirst with some useful freebies.
> 
> OrilRiver (alternate GUI is more usable IMO)
> Riviera (very ugly but powerful)
> ...


And Voxengo OldSkoolVerb and EpicVerb by VarietyofSound.

And whatever your DAW has.

There's enough great stuff out there I have only one that isn't a freebie verb (Valhalla's VintageVerb). No interest in others.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

bill5 said:


> And Voxengo OldSkoolVerb and EpicVerb by VarietyofSound.



oh man, Variety of Sound were my GO TO back when i was 32bit.

i even used JBridge for a minute to keep using the VoS plugins.

forgot about EpicVerb.


----------



## bill5 (May 25, 2019)

They have good stuff. I've been meaning to check them out more generally.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

bill5 said:


> And Voxengo OldSkoolVerb and EpicVerb by VarietyofSound.
> 
> And whatever your DAW has.
> 
> There's enough great stuff out there I have only one that isn't a freebie verb (Valhalla's VintageVerb). No interest in others.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

bill5 said:


> They have good stuff. I've been meaning to check them out more generally.



if you mean Variety of Sound, i'm pretty sure they've been dormant for a few years.

absorbed a bit by Tokyo Dawn.

https://varietyofsound.wordpress.com/vst-effects/


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

bill5 said:


> And whatever your DAW has.



yes, i am impressed with what comes with my new DAW of choice.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

i did grab this one since i am a Roli owner,


----------



## Leon Portelance (May 25, 2019)

Altiverb and EW Spaces.


----------



## MichaelVakili (May 25, 2019)

CSR room and plate reverb. IK multimedia makes one hell of a good plugins ,but in the end having 1000 plugins makes your work harder, since you dive into the limitless options of 'what to use'. So I am sticking with Valhalla and H-verb


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

MichaelVakili said:


> CSR room and plate reverb. IK multimedia makes one hell of a good plugins ,but in the end having 1000 plugins makes your work harder, since you dive into the limitless options of 'what to use'. So I am sticking with Valhalla and H-verb



i mentioned in another thread, i've had Valhalla Room for quite some time, but it took a back seat to the raft of fancy offerings over the years.

as i was organizing the plugin manager in my new DAW, i rediscovered Valhalla Room.

yow! nicer than i remember.

tempted to grab Plate again and Vintage.


----------



## JEPA (May 25, 2019)

Algorithmic:
Chroma (Logic Pro X)
Sonnox Reverb (Sonnox)
Xeno Verb (Audiority)
Black Hole (Eventide)
Tal-II, Tal-III, Tal-IV (Tal Software)

Convolution:
Space Designer (Logic Pro X)
Halls of Fame (Best Service)
MConvolver (Melda)
ConvologyXT (Impulse Record)
Dragonfly (Michael Willis)

Hybrid:
Abbey Road Chambers & Plates (Waves)


----------



## JEPA (May 25, 2019)

on focus to buy:
Altiverb or/and Spaces//
Flux Ircam Reverb
TC-Electronic VSS3 Native
Valhalla VintageVerb
... if I get them I think I am done with Reverbs...


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 25, 2019)

Room for one more:



Perhaps Seventh Heaven?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## JEPA (May 25, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> Room for one more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yah, Liquids Sonics! and then SIR, why not...


----------



## JEPA (May 25, 2019)

...oh I forgot Exponential Audio now under iZotope... $%&¶


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

halfwalk said:


> Slake your thirst with some useful freebies.
> 
> OrilRiver (alternate GUI is more usable IMO)
> Riviera (very ugly but powerful)
> ...




'Breezed' through all of these,

Dragonfly Hall and Room are standouts!!!


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 25, 2019)

Actually, if you already have a lot of reverbs, then maybe the thing to do is add a special effects reverb like Adaptiverb. At $259 (currently $202.99 at AudioDeluxe), it's not cheap; but nothing else can do what it does:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 25, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> Actually, if you already have a lot of reverbs, then maybe the thing to do is add a special effects reverb like Adaptiverb. At $259 ($202.99 at AudioDeluxe), it's not cheap; but nothing else can do what it does:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was JUST looking at that again today.

I remember when it first came out, i tried the demo or beta, and it froze my system.

Will have to give it a serious look.

Thanks.

Great thread!


----------



## muk (May 26, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> What reverb do you have to convince yourself not to buy on a frequent basis?



Magix (former Yellow Tools) Origami:

https://www.kvraudio.com/product/origami-by-magix

It's old, has an ugly gui, but sounds fantastic. It has a stage placement tool that lets you load your own impulse responses. I often use it with an Impulse Response captured from the discontinued Wizoo Verb (that specific IR is also available in EastWest Spaces). I don't know what kind of wizardry went into the programming of this reverb, and the stage placement part especially. But to my ears it sounds fantastic. Better than the newer options I've tested it against.

It comes with the Independence sampler, even the free version:

https://www.magix.com/gb/free-download/independence-free-sampler-software/

Many of the other effects plugins in Independence are very good too.

If you don't have a nice collection of Impulse Responses to use with it, I can recommend this collection of Sony DRE S777 impulses:

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/new...resents-dretripleseven-impulse-responses.html


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 26, 2019)

muk said:


> Magix (former Yellow Tools) Origami:
> 
> https://www.kvraudio.com/product/origami-by-magix
> 
> ...



that was fun digging through.

i'll have to try it on my main studio rig.

the effects do look impressive.

funny, the UI is so old, it looks refreshingly new!


----------



## muk (May 26, 2019)

Yeah, the effects are great. And the UI, well, lets say you won't be distracted by looking at pretty graphics  But it's functional and easy to understand.

Try the positioner tool in Origami Zoot. I'm using it for years, and apart from Ircam Spat (which is way too expensive for me) never really wanted another spatialization tool.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 26, 2019)

muk said:


> Yeah, the effects are great. And the UI, well, lets say you won't be distracted by looking at pretty graphics  But it's functional and easy to understand.
> 
> Try the positioner tool in Origami Zoot. I'm using it for years, and apart from Ircam Spat (which is way too expensive for me) never really wanted another spatialization tool.



I've been using Panagement and the POS in EAReverb 2 for my non-VSL, non-Mir X scenarios.

But i will definitely give this a try.

As well as those IRs, even though they are 30 bucks or so.

Good stuff!!!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 26, 2019)

missed this one - anything presented by Dan W is a Seduction,



rough reviews on KVR.

pass.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 26, 2019)




----------



## awaey (May 26, 2019)

Free -MConvolutionEZ


----------



## bill5 (May 26, 2019)

muk said:


> Magix (former Yellow Tools) Origami:
> 
> https://www.kvraudio.com/product/origami-by-magix
> 
> ...


Haven't downloaded yet but that doesn't appear to be the case FYI. Has anyone downloaded recently?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 26, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Haven't downloaded yet but that doesn't appear to be the case FYI. Has anyone downloaded recently?



i did, installed and ran fine, but it wasn't on my main PC, so i couldn't do a full run through.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 26, 2019)

nawzadhaji said:


> Free -MConvolutionEZ




looong thread of IR links:

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=107337


----------



## muk (May 27, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Haven't downloaded yet but that doesn't appear to be the case FYI.



That's a pity. It used to be included in the free version. Last I checked it didn't load third party IR's in the free version. But other than that it was fully functional.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 27, 2019)

muk said:


> That's a pity. It used to be included in the free version. Last I checked it didn't load third party IR's in the free version. But other than that it was fully functional.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 27, 2019)




----------



## muk (May 27, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


>



Nice. Still free and fully functional then. By the way, it can handle true stereo IRs (four channels).


----------



## robgb (May 27, 2019)

Honestly, the Dragonfly Hall and Room Reverbs are all you really need, and they're free. Five years ago I would have paid big bucks for this package.


----------



## JEPA (May 27, 2019)

robgb said:


> Five years ago I would have paid big bucks for this package.


five years ago they were there on the web -the algorithm- (still there if you want, more than convolution reverb they are a set of effects) https://www.nongnu.org/freeverb3/


----------



## robgb (May 28, 2019)

JEPA said:


> five years ago they were there on the web -the algorithm- (still there if you want, more than convolution reverb they are a set of effects) https://www.nongnu.org/freeverb3/


Yeah, I was using freevervb ten years ago. But Dragonfly puts it in a nice, easy to use package.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 28, 2019)




----------



## heisenberg (May 28, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> And Mir Pro.



Yes, if you can get over the cost, MIR Pro is the shizzle with sample libraries and synths where it works.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 4, 2019)

https://www.eventideaudio.com/products/reverb/visconti-reverb/tverb?utm_source=eblast&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Tverb_sale&utm_term=eventide%20tverb%20visconti%20tverb%20sale%20bowie%20reverb%20plugin (https://www.eventideaudio.com/products/reverb/visconti-reverb/tverb?utm_source=eblast&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=Tverb_sale&amp;utm_term=eventide tverb visconti tverb sale bowie reverb plugin)


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 4, 2019)

The new UA Capitol Chambers is worth checking out for those with access to that platform. Great sense of width and depth.



And DearVR Music is $49 at the moment - 8 hours left!

https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/dearvr_music.html


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 4, 2019)

Virtuoso said:


> The new UA Capitol Chambers is worth checking out for those with access to that platform. Great sense of width and depth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





just grabbed DearVR yesterday

been waiting for that one to go on sale for the longest.

my last PA plugin.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 4, 2019)

Me too! Automatable positioning with no zipper noise and $700 cheaper than Audioease Indoor! The reverbs are surprisingly good. I almost went for the Pro version which is $149 at the moment, but I don't need the Ambisonics functionality, so good sense prevailed.

Edit: Just did an inventory of my current reverbs. I think I may need therapy... 

Bricasti M7, Altiverb 7, Fabfilter Pro-R, Softube TSAR-1, Exponential Audio Nimbus, Phoenix, Phoenix Surround, R2, R2 Surround, R4, Symphony, Lexicon PCM Native, Lexicon LXP, Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven Pro, Illusion, Lustrous Plates, UAD Lexicon 480L, UAD Lexicon 224, UAD EMT 250, UAD EMT 140, UAD RMX16 Expanded, UAD AKG BX20, UAD Ocean Way, UAD Capitol Chambers, DearVR Music, Eventide Blackhole, Eventide Tverb, Valhalla VintageVerb, Valhalla Room, Waves Abbey Road Plates, Waves H-Verb, NI RC24, NI RC48, IK Classik Studio Reverb


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 4, 2019)

Virtuoso said:


> Me too! Automatable positioning with no zipper noise and $700 cheaper than Audioease Indoor! The reverbs are surprisingly good. I almost went for the Pro version which is $149 at the moment, but I don't need the Ambisonics functionality, so good sense prevailed.




exact same position - pun intended - as i.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 4, 2019)

Virtuoso said:


> Me too! Automatable positioning with no zipper noise and $700 cheaper than Audioease Indoor! The reverbs are surprisingly good. I almost went for the Pro version which is $149 at the moment, but I don't need the Ambisonics functionality, so good sense prevailed.
> 
> Edit: Just did an inventory of my current reverbs. I think I may need therapy...
> 
> Bricasti M7, Altiverb 7, Fabfilter Pro-R, Softube TSAR-1, Exponential Audio Nimbus, Phoenix, Phoenix Surround, R2, R2 Surround, R4, Symphony, Lexicon PCM Native, Lexicon LXP, Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven Pro, Illusion, Lustrous Plates, UAD Lexicon 480L, UAD Lexicon 224, UAD EMT 250, UAD EMT 140, UAD RMX16 Expanded, UAD AKG BX20, UAD Ocean Way, UAD Capitol Chambers, DearVR Music, Eventide Blackhole, Eventide Tverb, Valhalla VintageVerb, Valhalla Room, Waves Abbey Road Plates, Waves H-Verb, NI RC24, NI RC48, IK Classik Studio Reverb



of yours, i have:

Fabfilter Pro-R, Exponential Audio Nimbus, DearVR Music, Eventide Blackhole, Valhalla VintageVerb, Valhalla Room, Waves Abbey Road Plates.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 4, 2019)

Then I would strongly recommend Seventh Heaven. Exquisitely tasteful and natural reverbs - it's impossible to make it sound bad. The presets are direct complete ports from the M7 - Halls, Rooms, Chambers, Plates, Interiors and Non-Lin reverbs. I use that plugin more than any other reverb by far, with Symphony a distant second. It would fill out your collection well alongside Nimbus, VVV and Blackhole.

Liquidsonics have had July summer sales with $100 off in the past, so it's worth hanging on a while longer. Demo it (and Lustrous Plates!) in the meantime.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 5, 2019)

Virtuoso said:


> Then I would strongly recommend Seventh Heaven. Exquisitely tasteful and natural reverbs - it's impossible to make it sound bad. The presets are direct complete ports from the M7 - Halls, Rooms, Chambers, Plates, Interiors and Non-Lin reverbs. I use that plugin more than any other reverb by far, with Symphony a distant second. It would fill out your collection well alongside Nimbus, VVV and Blackhole.
> 
> Liquidsonics have had July summer sales with $100 off in the past, so it's worth hanging on a while longer. Demo it (and Lustrous Plates!) in the meantime.



On my short list, yes. I've had the demo.

But i also have,

VSS3, PSP2445, Abbey Road Chamber, Reververberate 2, Breeze 2, Aether

From memory 

Oh, had fun with Dragonfly RC2 yesterday

Made me spec a custom Coodercaster


----------



## Per Boysen (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm surprised to see how few here are using B2 from https://www.2caudio.com/. Sometimes I also use Aether, from the same company, but B2 is the one that loads with my templates.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 5, 2019)

Per Boysen said:


> I'm surprised to see how few here are using B2 from https://www.2caudio.com/. Sometimes I also use Aether, from the same company, but B2 is the one that loads with my templates.



i've been a 2CAudio fan for a while.

Breeze 2 and Aether currently in my quiver.

Some chatter about B2 in these recent 'verb threads.

may be my next reverb - especially since i built my new PC last year.


----------



## oks2024 (Jun 5, 2019)

Virtuoso said:


> Then I would strongly recommend Seventh Heaven. Exquisitely tasteful and natural reverbs - it's impossible to make it sound bad. The presets are direct complete ports from the M7 - Halls, Rooms, Chambers, Plates, Interiors and Non-Lin reverbs. I use that plugin more than any other reverb by far, with Symphony a distant second. It would fill out your collection well alongside Nimbus, VVV and Blackhole.
> 
> Liquidsonics have had July summer sales with $100 off in the past, so it's worth hanging on a while longer. Demo it (and Lustrous Plates!) in the meantime.



Do you think that the standard version is worth considering, or is it preferable to go directly with the Professional one ?


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 5, 2019)

oks2024 said:


> Do you think that the standard version is worth considering, or is it preferable to go directly with the Professional one ?


It depends on what you need. The Pro version adds a lot of tweakability and the v2 presets from the M7, which are more modulated and effect-like. 'Sunset Chamber', 'Vocal Shimmer' and 'Shimmering Sky' (Vangelis!) are excellent v2 presets.

The entry level version comes with the v1 presets which are focussed on a natural and neutral sound. If that's the sound you want and the only tweaking that you typically do is to the decay time, mix and early/late balance that might be enough.

The Pro version was $199 in the Summer Sale last year and $179 on Black Friday. Both plugins are a bargain really even at full price - an actual M7 is almost $4k!

And of course, both have a 14 day trial, so no risk giving them a spin.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 5, 2019)

Virtuoso said:


> It depends on what you need. The Pro version adds a lot of tweakability and the v2 presets from the M7, which are more modulated and effect-like. 'Sunset Chamber', 'Vocal Shimmer' and 'Shimmering Sky' (Vangelis!) are excellent v2 presets.
> 
> The entry level version comes with the v1 presets which are focussed on a natural and neutral sound. If that's the sound you want and the only tweaking that you typically do is to the decay time, mix and early/late balance that might be enough.
> 
> The Pro version was $199 in the Summer Sale last year and $179 on Black Friday. Both plugins are a bargain really even at full price - an actual M7 is almost $4k!



$179 would be a classic "no-brainer" buy.


----------



## oks2024 (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks for the explanations, that's exactly what I wanted to know !

I'm currently looking for a natural sounding reverb, and I was planning on buying Valhalla Room before I head of Seventh Heaven.
I already have Valhalla Shimmer and Eventide BlackHole covering the "crazy" sides of reverbs, so I may not need the pro version.

As you said, I will try them both, test the limitations of the standard version, and wait for the next sale.


----------



## Nikodeemus (Jun 6, 2019)

What about Polyverse's Comet or EAREVerb? Any experience on those? I have so far used only EW Spaces II and Valhalla room.

Damn, I missed that DearVR Music deal. Seemed like an interesting one with it's 3D dimensions. I should check the Seventh Heaven plugins though. 

I guess I'm looking for something "clean" sounding and on the other hand a 3D instrument placement possibility would be nice too. Any recommendations apart from the already mentioned?


----------



## Nikodeemus (Jun 6, 2019)

I just took a glance at Seventh Heaven. Does it necessarily require an iLok dongle? A little set back for me as I haven't used one yet. I have only computer based iLok licenses.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 6, 2019)

Nikodeemus said:


> What about Polyverse's Comet or EAREVerb? Any experience on those? I have so far used only EW Spaces II and Valhalla room.
> 
> Damn, I missed that DearVR Music deal. Seemed like an interesting one with it's 3D dimensions. I should check the Seventh Heaven plugins though.
> 
> I guess I'm looking for something "clean" sounding and on the other hand a 3D instrument placement possibility would be nice too. Any recommendations apart from the already mentioned?



EAReverb 2 is a favorite

Love the POS functionality.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 6, 2019)

Nikodeemus said:


> I just took a glance at Seventh Heaven. Does it necessarily require an iLok dongle? A little set back for me as I haven't used one yet. I have only computer based iLok licenses.


Yes - dongle only unfortunately, which is odd as Illusion and Lustrous Plates from the same developer also support Machine and Cloud.


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 6, 2019)

Virtuoso said:


> Yes - dongle only unfortunately, which is odd as Illusion and Lustrous Plates from the same developer also support Machine and Cloud.


I am testing the demo of Seventh heaven and I am using cloud activation


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 6, 2019)

Oh good - maybe they changed it. Mine has both those options greyed out in the iLok Manager.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 6, 2019)

i haven't messed with Aether since i built my new tower.

yow! if B2 is significantly different than Aether, it will be my next reverb buy.

posted this in an Amp Sim thread - Voxengo Voxformer is a sleeper - takes it to the next level into the sims.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 6, 2019)

SBK said:


> Have you guys tried Comet by Polyverse? I don't use other reverbs when I got it. But I am always like that, when I get something new I forget the old ones!




impressive!


----------



## Nikodeemus (Jun 7, 2019)

gussunkri said:


> I am testing the demo of Seventh heaven and I am using cloud activation


Ok, great! So when use iLok cloud registration you don't need to buy a dongle?


----------



## Nikodeemus (Jun 7, 2019)

SBK said:


> Have you guys tried Comet by Polyverse? I don't use other reverbs when I got it. But I am always like that, when I get something new I forget the old ones!


I haven't tried it yet but I think it sounds absolutely beautiful. I just wonder what it sounds like on basic orchestral tracks?


----------



## ckeddf (Jun 7, 2019)

gussunkri said:


> I am testing the demo of Seventh heaven and I am using cloud activation



That is good to know. Illusion and Plate are the most recent products from Liquid Sonics with host-based iLok built in. I remember the developer saying he was looking into ways to update the iLok protection of Seventh heaven. Seems like this is his solution.

For that matter: I bought Illusion during the last Black Friday sale and I am very happy with it - very versatile and gorgeous sounding. It can be very transparent.


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 7, 2019)

Nikodeemus said:


> Ok, great! So when use iLok cloud registration you don't need to buy a dongle?


You don’t, but you need internet access when using it


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 12, 2019)

https://www.kvraudio.com/news/zynap...ng-resynthesis-reverb-updated-to-v1-2-0-45366


Zynaptiq has updated their harmonic tracking reverb *Adaptiverb* to version 1.2.0.

This free update adds much-requested value-locking for some parameters, GUI zoom, and 75 new artist presets by renowned sound designers Simon Stockhausen and Julius Selbach.

In a nutshell, Adaptiverb is designed to be a unique, "smart" reverb that adapts to the tonality of the input audio precisely – blending with the source without adding mud, clutter or dissonance. Adaptiverb can produce subtle ambience glue to dense "epic" tails and ethereal pitched spaces, instant organic drones and pristine cross-filtering.

*Price*: $259 / €249 - The update is free for existing owners.

Version 1.2.0 also fixes all known issues, is available now, and is recommended for all users.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 14, 2019)

thoughts at $159?


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 14, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> thoughts at $159?



the demo was very nice.

full version 159$ - upgrade 149$. NO! i wont upgrade and will not buy it. its just not fair.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 14, 2019)

MarcelM said:


> the demo was very nice.
> 
> full version 159$ - upgrade 149$. NO! i wont upgrade and will not buy it. its just not fair.



I was thinking it would be a nice companion price to the Hollywood Diamond Set I got last year for $359.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 14, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I was thinking it would be a nice companion price to the Hollywood Diamond Set I got last year for $359.



it is for sure. i own spaces and its fantastic. spaces 2 is even a bit better.

if u got hollywood diamond its a good buy for sure. i own diamond too


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 14, 2019)

MarcelM said:


> it is for sure. i own spaces and its fantastic. spaces 2 is even a bit better.
> 
> if u got hollywood diamond its a good buy for sure. i own diamond too




seems a tough deal to pass up.



update: bought!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 17, 2019)

Waves H-Reverb for $29.50

https://www.waves.com/plugins/h-reverb-hybrid-reverb#greg-wells-on-using-h-reverb-for-vocals


----------



## MisteR (Jun 17, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Waves H-Reverb for $29.50
> 
> https://www.waves.com/plugins/h-reverb-hybrid-reverb#greg-wells-on-using-h-reverb-for-vocals



I’d wait for the h bundle sale. Which was 59 last dec.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 17, 2019)

MisteR said:


> I’d wait for the h bundle sale. Which was 59 last dec.



i have the other H plugins.

and now,

this.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 17, 2019)

enter Adaptiverb sale.

Glut indeed!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 17, 2019)

nice.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 17, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> impressive!



"that's right... for ever.." LOL


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 19, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> nice.





yikes, getting some very strange artifacts with this one.

i'll try to replicate and post later.

old UI looks better to me and many others have commented.






see comments:


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 19, 2019)

https://www.2caudio.com/promo/2019bigsplash/


----------



## JEPA (Jun 25, 2019)

who can convince me to buy Dear Reality dearVR music? is on sale again, $/€49

https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/dearvr_music.html


----------



## JEPA (Jun 26, 2019)

with coupon now -$20



JEPA said:


> who can convince me to buy Dear Reality dearVR music? is on sale again, $/€49
> 
> https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/dearvr_music.html


----------



## JEPA (Jun 27, 2019)

JEPA said:


> with coupon now -$20


I'm not liking it, I have tested it and doesn't satisfied me. 2audio Precedence $99?? any further discount?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 27, 2019)

JEPA said:


> I'm not liking it, I have tested it and doesn't satisfied me. 2audio Precedence $99?? any further discount?



Been an Aether and Breeze fan for a while.

Finally sprung for Precedence and B2 with the current sale.

Using the new beta releases of Breeze and Precedence.

Highly recommended.

Doubt you'll get lower than what's currently offered.

And i seriously doubt anyone will be selling their 2CAudio licenses with what's coming later this year.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 27, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Been an Aether and Breeze fan for a while.
> 
> Finally sprung for Precedence and B2 with the current sale.
> 
> ...


what is coming? winter?  seriously, what is coming?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 27, 2019)

JEPA said:


> what is coming? winter?  seriously, what is coming?



my guess from the response of my query to Andrew,

full product line integration.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 28, 2019)

just grabbed PSP SPringbox and Pianoverb 2.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 28, 2019)

i've had PSP 2445 for a while - exceptional!


----------



## JEPA (Jun 28, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> my guess from the response of my query to Andrew,
> 
> full product line integration.


a shame that I became aware of the AVX processor requirements... my system is a MacPro 5.1 one..
EDIT: or do they work on older Macs?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 28, 2019)

JEPA said:


> a shame that I became aware of the AVX processor requirements... my system is a MacPro 5.1 one..
> EDIT: or do they work on older Macs?




SSE (older macs) is supported as well actually. You just need to use a 64-bit host.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 28, 2019)

Andrew Souter said:


> SSE (older macs) is supported as well actually. You just need to use a 64-bit host.


Thanks for chiming in! What would you recommend to buy first, Precedence or Breeze2 if I want to try step by step 2caudio?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 28, 2019)

JEPA said:


> Thanks for chiming in! What would you recommend to buy first, Precedence or Breeze2 if I want to try step by step 2caudio?



That's a tough one. Ultimately you will probably want both. They go together like a PB&J sandwich. 

But Precedence comes first in the signal chain, so maybe start there? You can use it with existing verbs (placed either on sends, or on tracks), so it's not completely essential to have Breeze 2 to use it. They way they work together is quite cool though when you're ready for that...


----------



## JEPA (Jun 28, 2019)

Andrew Souter said:


> That's a tough one. Ultimately you will probably want both. They go together like a PB&J sandwich.
> 
> But Precedence comes first in the signal chain, so maybe start there? You can use it with existing verbs (placed either on sends, or on tracks), so it's not completely essential to have Breeze 2 to use it. They way they work together is quite cool though when you're ready for that...


thank you for responding, now considering to buy.........


----------



## JEPA (Jun 29, 2019)

Andrew Souter said:


> That's a tough one. Ultimately you will probably want both. They go together like a PB&J sandwich.
> 
> But Precedence comes first in the signal chain, so maybe start there? You can use it with existing verbs (placed either on sends, or on tracks), so it's not completely essential to have Breeze 2 to use it. They way they work together is quite cool though when you're ready for that...


till when do the summer offer last? it's there any coupon for new customers? thanks in advance!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 30, 2019)

JEPA said:


> till when do the summer offer last? it's there any coupon for new customers? thanks in advance!



Early August. Exact date depends on the beta progress. So far, so good so likely something close to August 1. 

You might like this:

https://www.designersound.com/content/7-referral


----------



## JEPA (Jun 30, 2019)

Andrew Souter said:


> Early August. Exact date depends on the beta progress. So far, so good so likely something close to August 1.
> 
> You might like this:
> 
> https://www.designersound.com/content/7-referral


what I like the most of your referral program is the point number 7: beer invitation! I would recommend "Rothaus" beer...
https://www.rothaus.de/de/aktuelles

Ok, then I am looking forward for being a referral of somebody in Juli. I was hearing the examples of Precedence and for me the best cues were the ones with classical instruments, that is where I would want to use it the most. Do you have a walkthrough video from it?

Thanks Andrew for pointing me to this. Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 30, 2019)

JEPA said:


> what I like the most of your referral program is the point number 7: beer invitation! I would recommend "Rothaus" beer...
> https://www.rothaus.de/de/aktuelles
> 
> Ok, then I am looking forward for being a referral of somebody in Juli. I was hearing the examples of Precedence and for me the best cues were the ones with classical instruments, that is where I would want to use it the most. Do you have a walkthrough video from it?
> ...



if you want i can do it. PM me your email and first and last name (needed for referral).


----------



## JEPA (Jun 30, 2019)

MarcelM said:


> if you want i can do it. PM me your email and first and last name (needed for referral).


thanks for the kind invitation. I will do it when I am sure I will buy it. I have downloaded the demo and am playing with it, but I would thank a walkthrough video showing how it works alone and with other reverbs? Till yet with a convolution reverb but there are things I don't fully understand.. or in the demo some buttons aren't allowed?


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 30, 2019)

JEPA said:


> thanks for the kind invitation. I will do it when I am sure I will buy it. I have downloaded the demo and am playing with it, but I would thank a walkthrough video showing how it works alone and with other reverbs? Till yet with a convolution reverb but there are things I don't fully understand.. or in the demo some buttons aren't allowed?



not sure. i dont have precence yet. also not sure how many and what reverbs you got, but breeze 2 beats most likely alot of em 

if i were you id probably go with breeze 2 first.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 30, 2019)

Andrew Souter said:


> Early August. Exact date depends on the beta progress. So far, so good so likely something close to August 1.
> 
> You might like this:
> 
> https://www.designersound.com/content/7-referral




OT:

"Music from the Hearts of Space"

I used to listen to that show religiously back in the '80s.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 30, 2019)

JEPA said:


> thanks for the kind invitation. I will do it when I am sure I will buy it. I have downloaded the demo and am playing with it, but I would thank a walkthrough video showing how it works alone and with other reverbs? Till yet with a convolution reverb but there are things I don't fully understand.. or in the demo some buttons aren't allowed?



The demo version is the 1.0 version still at the moment. We will make 1.5 demos available at the official launch time. We need to change a few things in our demo structure so that they can allow multiple-instnaces etc. Previously they did not, but we realize something like this probably requires multiple=instance ability in demos.

The 1.5 version beta is available for customers to try now and give feedback on if desired. If you purchase now you will also have immediate access to 1.5b as well the the 1.0 version.

The 1.5 manual is online already. We are making some videos this month. Meanwhile if you have specific questions, I am happy to answer.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 30, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> OT:
> 
> "Music from the Hearts of Space"
> 
> I used to listen to that show religiously back in the '80s.



Was that referenced in the link above? Or you were reading an interview or something, or somewhere else I mentioned this?

It's true though, Hearts of Space is what got me personally introduced and interested in electronic music, ambient music, composition, scoring, etc as an early teenager and this eventually lead to sound-design, and then product development etc. Amazing radio program, indeed! I owe a big debt to those guys!

Actually while in university many years ago, I even interviewed Stephen Hill. Nice guy!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 30, 2019)

Andrew Souter said:


> Was that referenced in the link above? Or you were reading an interview or something,



it was an interview linked through KVR.

i used to get up early to hear the program on the way to work when i was living in Southern California.

great show.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 20, 2019)




----------

